# Rottnest Island WA skink - Egernia kingii?



## Jumala (Apr 21, 2011)

I was on Rottnest Island on the weekend and managed to get some photos of this cool skink. I figured it was an Egernia kingii - any other suggestions?

I mangaged to get a photo with a 600ml bottle of Dare coffee for size reference of one of the specimens (and no it wasn't mine!) As you can see they are pretty big!


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 21, 2011)

I'd say you're right, it's an Egernia kingii. Good find.


----------



## snakeman478 (Apr 21, 2011)

Sure is a kings. Awesome skinks to keep.


----------



## spandangle (Apr 21, 2011)

Yeah it is a King. Rottnest Island and some of the other islands near Perth are full of them. On Pengiun Island (near Rocky), they are really tame. You even see them walking at times in the sand along the beaches. I have also seen a lot of them in the parks around Harvey, particularly Harvey Dam.


----------



## Pinoy (Apr 21, 2011)

I used to be posted to garden island and there's heaps of king skinks there and heaps of tiger snakes too!


----------



## richardsc (Apr 21, 2011)

if u look on utube theres footage of a kings skink having a go at a brown snake,feisty buggers those kings skinks,one of my favourite egernias to keep


----------



## Jumala (Apr 21, 2011)

they definately are fearless that's for sure! The big black one actually went into my backpack looking for food!! It frightened the life out of me!!!  I went into my backpack to change lenses and practically put my hand on it. It was right down in the bottom trying to get into the plastic bag lol. I definately wasn't expecting to have anything live in there :lol:
And yes the apple core was mine


----------



## snakeman478 (Apr 21, 2011)

Jumala you should try and have a 50cm 6 year old adult male chewing on your hand doing death rolls. They can easily take chunks of meat out of you and it bleeds A LOT.


----------



## Jumala (Apr 22, 2011)

Oowwww  good thing I didn't grab hold of the one in my bag then!!

they look like an intelligent animal and I would think they have a pretty cool personality. Long lived species?


----------



## lizardman59 (Apr 22, 2011)

yeah t is a king skink there such a massive skink great scavengers and there beautiful


----------



## Niall (Apr 22, 2011)

Cool Lizards, dont you think.
The biggest one I have ever seen was on Garden Is when I was there to photograph a few Carpets and Tigers on Carnac Island.


----------



## richardsc (Apr 29, 2011)

yes sefinatly dont get bitten,ive only copped the odd sub adult bite and they dont mess around,unlike land mullets they tend to bite instead of hiss,lol,no nips,they full on bite with a purpose,like land mullets with serious attitudes,but awsome animals to keep,display quite well to,not shy like other large egernias


----------

